# Radar Broke His Nail



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Well Today My Wife had Radar with her at her Gramma's house in Brantford. She was with Radar in the pool (he can't swim yet by the way). So she put him outside the pool and he's walking along the grass and then all of a sudden he let's out this great big shriek and comes running over to my Wife. 

Radar had stepped on something and tore the nail on his right foot all the way back. There was a lot of blood all over the place. My Wife called the Vet in the area and they took him in right away. They had to tear the nail out after they gave Radar the Local for the pain. He shrieked like crazy in the Vet's Office My Wife told me.

So Now Radar's the Conehead Hav from Canada with this big cone on his head that makes him wobble when he walks. He's pretty good right now. Radar's running around and limping a bit but other than that no worse for wear. 


I'll see him when he comes home tomorrow night.


I hope this is good enough for a new Thread.....:biggrin1: :biggrin1: 

Derek


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*OUCH.....*

That would hurt. Hope Radar heals quickly...post conehead pics! :O)

Trish


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Yeah as soon as My Wife returns I'll put them on. She has no USB cable for her Digital Camera right Now. 

Derek


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

The Vet said he would have to wear the cone for a week. He has a blue bandage on his right foot for now.

Derek


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

My maltese pulled one of her nails almost out on July 4th....it bled and bled. The vet didn't have to remove it just cut it back.....she stayed a couple of days and came home acting like nothing had happened. He said they see a couple of those a week. The dog gets it hung in something and it gets pulled loose. Hope Radar feels better soon!


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Oooouuuch!
I hope he is feeling better soon!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Yowch, Derek! 

My nails hurt just reading about Radar's accident! I hope he is feeling better soon. I second the request for conehead pics!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Yikes.. poor little guy! Do you need to put anything on it so it doesn't get infected?

I cut the nail too short on my maltese once and I couldnt get it to stop bleeding. I was so scared. I put the powder stuff on it, then I took her in outside and it started again... We put it on one more time and I told my husband I was gonna take her to the doggie ER... luckily it stopped! No Cone needed.

Speedy recovery to Radar!
Amanda


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

My vet had given my maltese some antibiotics and told me to also put some neosporin on it for a few days. I guess it would depend on the severity.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Sorry to hear about Radar's nail.....yikes!Poor thing,that must of hurt like crazy!Hope he feels better soon.:hug:


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Ouch! Poor Radar. I hope he heals quickly.
Our previous dog, Maggie (who we miss very much) tore her nail twice. Once it got caught in the bed rail when she tried to jump on the bed and missed. Only one drop of blood and the nail had torn cleanly out. Second time was in our tent trailer. It bled like crazy. After a vet visit, she too had a bandage for awhile. No cone though. 

Susan


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Well thanks for the thoughts I appreciate it Very Much. I was telling my Wife that it wasn't a good idea to take him down there with her but that really has nothing to do with what I said but really it wouldn't have happenned if Radar was down there. I told my Wife that these things happen and it's best that Radar gets his injuries over with now. Not to say it won't happen again but I would imagine that if he was full grown and this had happenned then the nail might not have come out so easily. I'll get some "Cone Head" and "Battle Wound" pics as soon as Radar Gets Back. My Wife took some pics of the injury.

Derek


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Hope Radar makes a speedy recovery! Will the nail grow back normally?? I know nothing about dog nails. :croc:


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Best wishes to Radar's recovery. Also best wishes to your wife who had a bad day and handled it well!!!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Ouch!!!! Poor little Radar, I hope his recovery is speedy and painless. 
Having puppies is like bringing up babies.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh poor little guy, I bet you cant wait for him to get home to cuddle him. Riley & Monte are sending over some healing vibes for a fast recover so Radar can get that silly cone off his head. Yes we need pictures.


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Hi All. Well I was told that the injury should heal no problems. I will post the conehead from outer space pics as soon as I can....I promise.

Derek


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Oowwee!!! That must have been very painful for poor little Radar. I can relate a bit to his pain, I kicked Shadow's crate that's next to my bed this morning while still barefoot. OUCH! At least I don't have to wear a cone on my head ound: That just adds insult to injury, in my mind ound:


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

radar_jones said:


> Radar had stepped on something and tore the nail on his right foot all the way back.
> 
> Derek


Ouch! Poor Radar :hurt:


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> Yikes.. poor little guy! Do you need to put anything on it so it doesn't get infected?
> 
> I cut the nail too short on my maltese once and I couldnt get it to stop bleeding. I was so scared. I put the powder stuff on it, then I took her in outside and it started again... We put it on one more time and I told my husband I was gonna take her to the doggie ER... luckily it stopped! No Cone needed.
> 
> ...


That happened once to me. The vet told me the best way to stop the bleeding was to stick the nail in a softened bar of soap. Now I use a dremel so I don't have to worry about it. I tried the clippers that detect the quik but they crushed the nail so back they went.


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

My Wife told me that the nail was located on Radar's right Foot (Paw). If you were to locate the nail like you would on a person it would have been the thumb nail. He's got a pretty blue bandage on it though and I wonder how it'll affect his eating?? I wonder if this may curb his infrequent poop eating habit as well since he miight not be able to get at it as easily....Hmm perhaps a minor incident turned into a minor blessing. Who Knows. Hey I just had an idea for a photo challenge. Battle wound pics...Not too serious wounds or course or tragic internal complications or anything gruesome like that but something perhaps that would result in a cone head appearance. 

Derek


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

OUCH! Poor little Radar! You know, these things happen and we never when nor how, but I think your wife handled it well by seeing a vet. I'd be scared too! Poor little guy......... give him some belly rubs for me!


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Yeah we now have a little hav war vet on our hands....:biggrin1: I'll make sure to give lots of belly rubs and the cone head pics should be a hoot. My Wife did a great job of getting Radar to a Vet in good time. It wasn't really theat expensive either...not as much as I thought anyway....$120 CAD.

Derek


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

So do you actually know what caused? So you can get rid of that!?

the shriek of a dog just goes right through the spine! 

Take care, an give Radar a hug!


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Thanks I'll give him a big hug.....:biggrin1:..... 

We're not sure what it was but the Vet said that they get these type of calls all the time. Because of the way the nail sticks out and curves it's easy for them to get them hooked on pretty much anything and then when the weight of the Hav comes down when the nail is stuck like that it goes Riiiiiiip....and then bends right back....the nail was all looose and hanging from his paw.

I can't wait to se Radar later on so I can spoil him rotten....:whoo: 

Derek


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Oh no! Sorry to hear about Radar.  I hope he recovers soon!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh Derek, OUCH! poor Radar. is he home yet? poor little guy! better give him some "high maintenance" food to make him feel better when he gets home. Nothing lifts their spirits like a little (tiny amount) vanilla ice cream.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Poor guy! Feel better soon Radar:grouphug:


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Thanks for the concern everyone....:biggrin1: I appreciate it very much. We're not sure what caused it.....:suspicious: perhaps some string in the grass looped around his nail or perhaps it was a little dip on the ground that caused it. I guesss we'll never really know.

Derek


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Well everyone here's the pics I promised everyone with my little Cone Head.

Enjoy.....


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

More pics....enjoy...well kinda

Derek


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Oh man.. poor Radar... he looks happy.. kinda..
How does he eat? you need to take the cone off i guess?? How is his appetite since this happend?


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

Ow, that looks so painful! He looks so sad in the car but is happy to be home. It will be funny to see how he gets around with the bandage and the cone :crutch: I hope it heals soon!


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Thanks a lot everyone.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Poor little Radar, :hug: Heal quick so you can RLH again. Yes Derek this is a very good reason to start a new thread. :wink:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

YEOUCH!! It's hard to tell from the photo, but is the nail really long (like it looks) or is it hanging out? 

That vet wrap (the bandage) is fabulous stuff. With the cone on, he won't be able to pull it off, but it will allow the nail to be protected as it heals. Poor Radar.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Thanks for the pics...poor little guy! He still looks so cute though, even with the cone. How long will he wear the blue bandage for?

My puppy was able to eat just fine with the cone on - it kind of envelops the whole bowl while they are eating. It is actually quite an ingenious design!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

It actually does look like he's really happy to be wearing the cone in a couple of the pictures. What a brave boy Radar is, taking it all in stride! eace:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Ouch that looks painful. But Derrick, that Radar is one happy boy! I have never seen a Hav look so happy and unaware of the cone. Usually they look like they are wearing "the cone of shame" as someone here called it.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh poor little guy, I do have to agree with everyone else he looks happy, probably just glad to see his daddy. I can hear him now Daddy Daddy mommy took me away and look what happened..


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Well Radar may look happy in that cone but I tell ya he had to sleep in the bed with me last night because he was getting the cone caught up in the crate and it was closing in on his face...... 

Also he seems to limp quite a bit after running around with the bandage on for a while. He seemed to not want to eat as much with it on. He ate fine yesterday although I wasn't with him but this morning he really seemed to want to sleep alot. 

Not sure if the "Local" that the Vet gave him is still in his system or not but he really went nuts when I saw him yesterday and the over-excitement might have got the better of him. I'l like to limit his walking around a bit so he doesn't have any further complications as a result of the injurythough. 

We are taking it in stride.....and Yes it is a good enough reason for a New Thread....thanks for that one......ound: 

Derek


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I never saw a nail like that before.I didn't even know that could happen.I keep my boys nails though pretty short,and hopefully that will help prevent something like this happening?Radar does look cute in the cone.....I like the happy face tongue hanging out one!Looks like he took it all in stride!


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

He still seeme to be a little off at times becasue I think he's not eating because of the cone...perhaps the pain is getting to him

Derek


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

YEouch!! That looks painful  I hope Radar gets better soon!! :grouphug:


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Derek~ Poor Radar! Was it the "dew claw" that got ripped off? The claw that is kind of high up on their paw more on the inside of their leg? Or was it one of the regular claws right on the front of his paw? Whichever it was, it sure looks painfull! I wish him a speedy recovery~


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Actually I believe the Dew Claw was removed before we got him from the breeder.

Derek


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

*Limping a bit...what a trooper*

Well Radar, the poor guy is really limping sometimes from the bandage on his right foot....He still tries to get around....still trying to see where we are when we go to the kitchen just like before.....Sweetheart:biggrin1:

How much should I be restricting his movement? Should I crate him while he's injured? The vet Said keep the cone on for at least a week. I guess that's long enough.

Derek


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

*Trying to Take the Bandage Off*

My Wife has been trying to take the bandage off Radar today. She told me that Vet said she could take it off today....Odd I think to have it off already. We are keeping the cone head constume on though for the week...ound: . I suggested putting a baby sock on his paw to keep dirt out of the wound but still letting it breathe.

Derek


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

OUchie! Derek that looks NASTY! :fear: Sorry the little guy had to have a vet trip! What is it this month???? It seems like everyone is having some sort of problem or another? 

Radar looks really cute in the cone! heehee!!


----------



## luchetel (Jan 15, 2007)

Oh poor radar- I know what it feels like when I break a nail far into the bed of the nail- it throbs for several days! The cone has not vhanged at all in 40 years- or maybe even more! But I do remember having to do a cone on my dog about 40 years ago- and he was just so frustrated with it on- I wish they could could come up with some other way ! That cone just gets in the way of everything! It must be so hard for radar to get any sleep with that stiff thing around his tiny neck- and for that matter- you must be sleeping lightly!

Hope the pain and throbbing stops soon for him- and for both of you!
Lynn


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Yeah Radar really hates the cone. We got the bandage off him this evening. It looks like the upper claw got ripped off. Not the dewclaw but the upper claw on the left wside of the foot.

Derek


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Can anyone recommend perhaps putting Radar's foot in some salt water or perhaps some ointment?? My Wife said she read that others tried Neosporin for the wound for healing!! I would like to try that if it would heal the wound faster. 

Any suggestions??

Derek


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Derick, you can use neosporin or bacitricin but don't get the kind with pain relief as that can be deadly to them--- or open a vitimin e-capsule.


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Oh my gosh, that looks sooo painful, and so much blood ouch......and yes he actually does look content........the cone is cool hahahaha


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Ok I'll use those for the healing... Radar really seems to be in very good spirits...he's jumping around and even has gotten into his usual habit of stealing toilet paper again...too funny.

Derek


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Hey All. We want to put some Hydrogen Peroxide on Radar's foot. Does anyone have any experience with this? Will the HP be bad for his foot or is it recommended to get rid of some of the germs in the wound?

Thanks....

Derek


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Oh Yeah to add to the Hydrogen Peroxide Question....My Wife and I want to bathe Radar but aren't sure if we should wait until the cone comes off? Any SUggestions?? What would you all do??

Derek


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

When my dog tore her nail off the vet told me to put neosporin on it.....not sure about the bath.....might want to consult the vet on that one!


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Yeah we don't really know about the bath either. We want to take the cone off on Wednesday because the Vet said to take it off when the wound was healed. There's some dried blood on Radar's hair but my Wife doesn't want to wash the blood off because she said there's a scab forming underneath and she wants to leave it but I said that if you wash the sorrounding area around the Scab then you can monitor the area better to see how it's healing. Besides it looks like a week won't quite to it for a time limit for the cone. I think we're looking at another week perhaps until full healing is done. We still want to put some Hydrogen Peroxide on the wound but perhaps the neosporin would be better.

Derek


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I wish I could help you with your questions, Derek, but I don't know what would work best! Poor guy. That picture made me shiver! He's back to his joyful self, so that's good. Won't be long, this nail thing will be a thing of the past. 

Good luck!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Peroxide will remove the blood from the fur. Maybe just apply with a cotton ball. I don't think I would put the HP on the wound it may distrurb the scab.


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Thanks for all the great advice and all the concern everyone....We took Radar's Cone Off on Thursday. He was able to get at his foot and lick it even with the cone on so we figured that it was OK to have it off. We have some pics of Radar's Post Conehead trauma that I'm gonna post....man was his hair a mess. I could hardly see his eyes...I am definitely getting them trimmed. I can't imagine having him running into walls and stuff...ouch. I would rather have the rest of his hair grow out but have his eyes clear of any hair. I would be totally different if we were going to show him but because we are not then I think the hair out of the eyes is better.

Radar has not really been getting at his foot at all lately since the Cone came off. He really has been scrathing alot because he wasn't able to with the cone on so now he can get at the itchy parts now. It was actually more of a concern that he would scratch the skin raw if he was unable to do it on a normal basis. Now he just lets the foot heal up. There's a scab on it right now so it can heal...not sure when we're gonna bathe him yet?? Perhaps we'll wait a bit until perhaps the scab falls of on it's own. Until then ...

Derek


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I'm glad Radar is doing better now.


----------



## brandy (Jun 12, 2007)

*healing a wound*

Oh boy, that smarts! I hope he heals up quickly. Wounds like that always heal better when they are kept clean. It's important and speeds up the healing process when you clip away any fur that can get in the wound. HP will not be a good idea as it will eat up the healing tissue. If you have build up of scabbing or crust or debris then use a warm compress to remove the debris and then appy an antibiotic or cleansing agent. Ask your vet what's best to use for his situation how to and what to clean it with. Oh a little FYi, HP takes blood out not only fur but your clothes too if you use it right away. Old Veterinary secret


----------



## brandy (Jun 12, 2007)

oh, and if he licks it it would most likely be ok. He would be keeping it clean, that's what they do. Of course I'm not there to see it and dont know what is really going on. You should always check with your vet...


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Glad to hear that Radar is on the mend.....it sure looked painful!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I'm glad he's doing better and so sorry to read about this happening! OUCH! Poor fellow 

Kara


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Well thanks Everyone you're all very sweet for your concern and Radar and I really appreciate it Very Much. Yeah he's a tough guy and it's really been quite easy for him these days. He stinks though and requires a long bath because he wasn't able to have one because of his injury. I reallt have to get his eyes trimmed as well. I hate the fact that I can't see his eyes.

Derek


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

*Some More Conehead and Post-Conehead Pics*

Hi All. I have some more Conehead Pics of Radar for eveyrone to view. He really needs a bath now. He has major Hair Problems now from the Cone. It's Like Cone-Head Hair.

Enjoy....

Derek


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

More Pics....enjoy...

Derek


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Sorry I forgot the pics...

Derek


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Derek,
I can't believe how happy he looks in those pictures with the cone on. What a good natured little boy . Fortunately, Brady has not had to use the cone. I can't imagine he would be that cooperative about it.


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Yeah thanks Radar's a pretty good natured little guy who really lets us do pretty much whatever we want to him. He's good like that. We can dig into his eyes and scoop the gunk right out of there and he doesn't care most days. He's even better during bath-time, he'll sit there and just let us bathe him and not even make a sound.

Derek


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Derek,

Radar looks great and what a beautiful boy he is turning out to be.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Radar is really growing!They grow up so fast..........He looks like a really happy go lucky guy Derek...absolutely adorable IN his cone!I like his hair longer.....he's a cutie!eace:


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

I agree Julie....Radar has really grown and is a sure fire cutie!:biggrin1:


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Derek,

I love that photo of Radar with the hair just poking in front of his eyes! What a sweetie!


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Thanks All for the "Cutie" responses. Radar is really gettting that long rocker hair thing going....eventually he'll be walking into walls and stuff we'll have to put his hair up. He's becoming a real lady killer....:whoo: 

Derek


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

He is a cute guy.....as he gets older,you'll have to tighten his leash with all the girls panting and wanting to give him ear lickies!You'll have to fight "em off with a big stick!:becky::laugh::becky::laugh:


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

I got a big stick already.....Hey you there.....get...away..from..my ..boy.......LOL

Derek


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

He's soooooo adorable, Derek!! What a sweet smile and gorgeous black eyes. It's nice to hear Radar is finally out of that cone.


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Thanks Marj. I've been contemplating letting his eye hair grow out. I love his black eyes but with the hair in the way I can't even see them. I don't really like the little bands for his hair either.

Derek


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I remember the months of not seeing Ricky's eyes. I had it worse since he's all black and his eyes are so dark. He looked like a Beatle! lol Thing is, he has such gorgeous, big brown eyes, that it wasn't until I finally trimmed the hair above them and created bangs, that others could see how nice they are. Yes, yes, I'm biased..... lol

I made topknots for a while, in spite of almost everyone in the family hating them. lol I HAD to see his eyes. I think there is a stronger bond when you look someone or a cherished pet in the eye.

Since the spring, I have kept the bangs and dont' know *if *nor when I'll let them grow out again.

I don't cut on the muzzle though, nor near the eye itself. Once you start that, it's hard to quit because you'll always have that awkward stage before it fills out again. Radar is at the age where the hairs stick straight out, but if you can be patient, in a few weeks or months (I never said it would be quick! lol), they'll start to lay flat and he'll have lovely, long muzzle hair. You can use hair gel to help keep them flatter. it works! Luckily, he's light colored and his eyes are nice and dark. You can still see them peeking through. Cute!


----------

